# Long 610 DTC Hand Brake Replacement



## ahuddleston (Aug 22, 2016)

Wanted to check to see if anyone can help me with the replacement of the independent hand brake for this tractor. I have the service manual for this tractor and the part is shown on page #83. The band brakes are easy to get but the "independent hand shoe" does not seem to be available. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

check at truck garage some places will bond or rivet new lining on or will know where you can get it done


----------

